# Silhouette cutter help



## hollyberry1615 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just bought a Silhouttee 12 inch cutter to start doing a few of my own templates for Rhinestones. I do kids shirts. I did not want to buy a huge expensive machine till I know if it will do well. Question: I want to use other material because it is super expensive to buy the premade sheets by them. I read on here you can get a 60 degree blade and use another material. Problem is they say you can't get a 60 degree blade for this machine. I have looked everywhere. What do I do return it?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you are wanting to cut material that requires a 60 degree blade and the machine you have doesn't use a 60 degree blade, then, if possible, I would return the machine and get something that will work for you.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hollyberry1615 said:


> I just bought a Silhouttee 12 inch cutter to start doing a few of my own templates for Rhinestones. I do kids shirts. I did not want to buy a huge expensive machine till I know if it will do well. Question: I want to use other material because it is super expensive to buy the premade sheets by them. I read on here you can get a 60 degree blade and use another material. Problem is they say you can't get a 60 degree blade for this machine. I have looked everywhere. What do I do return it?


I think one of the biggest misconceptions is you need to purchase a huge expensive machine for cutting templates so many go the Cameo route.... Only to later be disappointed.... I did the same myself... 

I only had a Cameo for the portability... I soon discovered that yes you can technically cut template material with the Cameo... But not without frustration...

Can you cut with a 60 deg blade with the Cameo yes... So don't be fooled there... And you don't need a special blade holder...

To further complicate things you don't even need a 60 deg blade... This isn't theory I'm talking about... This is factual info... I had the machine used the machine and cut all day long with a 45 deg blade... Yes even sandblast material and flock material...

Now is it easier to cut with a 60 deg blade yes... That is what most of us use day to day... But that doesn't need mean you need a 60 degree blade to cut...


Honestly if you want to do rhinestones and you can return the machine I would... Not because the Cameo is a bad machine... But because in my opinion there are better machines in the marketplace at or within that price range that are better suited...

You want a cool little cutter for the same money that is better suited in my opinion to what you are doing?...

Check this one out!!

New 14" Desktop Vinyl Plotter Best Value Sign Cutter Redsail Sale Cutmate | eBay

I had it's big brother the 24" one and that cutter serviced my needs for YEARS and it cut template material fine...

Red Sail has been around for a long time and it's a good inexpensive cutter with a small footprint...

The other cutter I have that is also small is the KNK Zing... www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com.

I only use it for mobile events though... But it's $399 but much more machine and it comes with Make the Cut which is a nice bonus as Make the Cut does all kinds of stuff that Cut Driver with the other doesn't...

I would add that with the Red Sail cutter on eBay... WinPC Sign and Many, Many other cutting software will have a driver for that machine as well... KNK Zing... Only Make the Cut will operate it....

Just some food for thought...

Kevin


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Kevin, thanks for the cutter advice as I am just starting to investigate the choices. I will probably be cutting mostly rhinestone templates, although I also want to have the possibility to cut various types of vinyl for mixed media effects. Would the two machines that you mentioned, redsail and knk, have the ability to cut glitter and metallic vinyl? Regarding templates, are they both able to cut the cardboard like (sorry don't know the technical name) template material as well as flock? I assume that vinyl rolls come in specific widths, would I need a cutter of a certain minimum width if I want to be able to use rolls? Would the 14" be too narrow? Oh and what is the maximum size (design size) that can be cut on a 14" cutter?


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I hear that the biggest problem people find with the cameo is not the cutter itself but the software that runs it. The SDE software can not handle the big files with templates where you might be cutting 3 or 4 layers for colors or stone size. Many have to break up the files in something like inkscape in order to get the larger files to work. the other big drawback is that any work done in SDE is only saved as a .studio file unusable in any other software.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the silhouette cutter. I've never had to use a 60 blade. Just change it to the pink one that's in the box. I've cut all of the popular template material with it including sticky flock with no problem.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

The CAMEO does cut Sticky Flock like butter with ease...I have used my Cameo over a year and have have cut every material with it.... vinyl, glittered, flocked, Hartco, and yes sticky flock using the same blade. You will have to adjust needle and settings but that's it. It is an AWESOME machine to learn the ropes and will pay for itself in no time. There is an awesome help group on facebook just do a little search.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

ccolors1 said:


> The CAMEO does cut Sticky Flock like butter with ease...I have used my Cameo over a year and have have cut every material with it.... vinyl, glittered, flocked, Hartco, and yes sticky flock using the same blade. You will have to adjust needle and settings but that's it. It is an AWESOME machine to learn the ropes and will pay for itself in no time. There is an awesome help group on facebook just do a little search.


Can you tell me what blade setting you use for sticky flock? Please.


----------

